# armeniacum



## orchid527 (Jan 1, 2018)

This is "Birchwood" FCC/AOS x "Lisa" AM/AOS. It has a natural spread of 9 cm. Mike


----------



## blondie (Jan 1, 2018)

A very nice bloom


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2018)

nice


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 1, 2018)

Clearly awardable if that's it's true color

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 1, 2018)

that is a very good flower


----------



## gego (Jan 1, 2018)

Great color. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## John M (Jan 2, 2018)

Wow....impressive!


----------



## kiwi (Jan 2, 2018)

A beauty


----------



## emydura (Jan 2, 2018)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Secundino (Jan 2, 2018)

Stunning colour!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 2, 2018)

Very lovely. Great shape on it, too.


----------



## DIN (Jan 3, 2018)

Superb.


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 3, 2018)

Nice one, Mike!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2018)

Nice, no leaves!? oke:


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 6, 2018)

Very nice. Is is a mysterious thing to bloom an armeniacum...I grow a plant for a few years. Plant is very nice, multigrowth with strong roots. Never bloomed yet. :-(


----------



## Berthold (Jan 6, 2018)

dodidoki said:


> Plant is very nice, multigrowth with strong roots. Never bloomed yet. :-(


Keeping to warm in autumn/winter?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 7, 2018)

Nice!! 
Does it grow well too, Mike? 

I lost two multiple growths plants to sudden rots in 2016. I admit I put them in too much heat & light. I would have killed myself too in such hostile spots. lol 

Then I bought three single growths bs plants. 
All have been very slow to grow. But one of them did spike and even grew to show a bud. Unfortunately the bud died on the New Year's Day! 
I'm about done with this species.


----------



## orchid527 (Jan 8, 2018)

Here is a photo of the plant. It is growing in Orchiata in a 5 inch pot and has not been repotted since 2015. It has two mature growths and each of these has new growth emerging from the base. The one that bloomed was the closest to the window and likely received a little more light. The last time this plant bloomed was 2016 and that entire fan is now gone. The leaves on the older fan began to turn yellow last year and these new growths were pretty strong, so I just removed the old growth. The plant gets more than 2000 ft candles of light in the winter and the temps drop into the high 50s at night, but when the bud began to emerge, I moved it to a more moderate environment. I was hoping to avoid desiccating the bud, but I'm not sure it really made any difference. I've heard that armeniacum doesn't like high temps, so last summer, I would bring this plant into the air conditioned nursery on the very hottest days. I have not done this in years past and I'm not sure it really made much difference. Regarding watering, I keep this a little drier in the winter months, but otherwise treat it like everything else. It may be that it is just a hardy clone and is resistant to my cultural shortcomings. Mike


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 8, 2018)

Thank you for sharing the photo of the plant and the information, Mike!
It is a big plant! and it grows like typical sympodial rather than throwing underground runners? 

The two I lost to rots were obviously robust since they were sending out roots and runners well. I might have just cooked them to death. 
It was before the AC was installed. Poor things.

I then bought a bunch of single growth plants from Springwater when Thanh was offering lots of this and micranthum. I got a bunch of micranthum from him too, none of which have died. 

Of the armeniacum plants I got from him, one was large like yours. Long and wide leaves. I gave that one away to a friend who has a cold room. It's still alive but no flowers yet he says.

The rest of mine are still single growth plants and slowly adding leaves. Not a single stolon inside the pot as I can tell.
If this plant gets big soon and you decide to divide, please think of me!! 

How are your Barbara Larkin (Fumi's Delight x armeniacum) doing? Any progress? They have been very slow so far for the most part. Among the bunch I have, strangely, two smallest seedlings decided to grow and now they are the only ones doing any growing. The rest seem like they are just stopped in time. ?? 
I was hoping Barbara Larkin will be a nice subsititube for armeniacum, but guess not. 

Relatively & generally speaking, all my other armeniacum hybrids are robust growwers.


----------



## orchid527 (Jan 8, 2018)

Neil

The new growths emerging from the bases of these two plants are stolons that are beginning to differentiate on the ends into leaves. They are right at or just beneath the surface, so they should root OK. 

The Barbara Larkins are slow and none have bloomed yet, although a few might be large enough. I'm guessing a 50/50 chance of a flower by spring.

Mike


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 9, 2018)

Thank you, Mike!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks for the additional photo and info.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 9, 2018)

Stunning flower. Thank you for the culture information.


----------



## Earen (Jan 11, 2018)

Pictures like these are why I put up with my parvis.


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 29, 2018)

Nice one!


----------

